# أرجوا منكم مساعدتي في موضوع مقابلة عمل بشركة اتصالات



## لوتس ليبيا (28 أبريل 2014)

لدينا امتحان مقابلة عمل بشركة اتصالات 
أرجوا مساعدتي في كيفية الاسئلة المتوقعة وطريقة الاجابة عليها في مجال الاتصالات والتقنية ؟
..... الشكر موصول لكم ......
... تحيات لوتس ليبيا :84:


----------



## ismallahabaja (23 يوليو 2014)

ما هي اكبر شركات تركيب أبراج في مصر


----------



## الحسيان (20 يوليو 2017)

افضل الشركات ادا ممكن


----------

